# Scottish Gaelic: Cœur de Lumière



## Hermeline

Je cherche à traduire en écossais : "Coeur de Lumière" et "Lumière du Ccoeur". 
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? 
Merci 
Hermeline


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

welcome to the forum 

Do you mean Gaelic or Scottish?
Heart of Light and Light in (your) Heart


----------



## Hermeline

Yes, you are right : "Heart of light" and "Light in my Heart" in Gaelic would be great ! 

Thanks. Hermeline


----------



## petit1

Perhaps "soillse ann mo cridhe".


----------



## Hermeline

petit1 said:


> Perhaps "soillse ann mo cridhe".



Your last proposition gives exactly what I wanted, i.e.  "Brightness in my heart".
Thank you very much
Rds
Hermeline


----------



## L'irlandais

Salut Hermeline,
Welcome to the forums.
I only speak a little Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge), and no Scottish Gaelic (Gàidhlig) at all, so I cannot be much help to you.
However I do wonder if petit1 is a native Scottish speaker ;  since the word *ann *_(adv)_ means _there_ (in Irish at any rate), unsure where it fits in your sentence.


----------



## petit1

I am not a Scottish speaker. I just tried to find the translation and the English-Scottish Gaelic gave "ann" for "in".Like the breton "en".


----------



## L'irlandais

Hi petit1,
Not sure how closely Scottish Gaelic grammar is to that which I learnt _au lycée_ :


> *i* - pronoms prépositionnels (ionam, ionat, *ann*, inti, ionainn, ionaibh, iontu)


In the context of _"Brightness* in *my heart" _what is needed (I feel) is more like : * i* - préposition (place)
Par exemple en gaélique d’Irlande ;  "Is aoibhneas De* i do chroí *istigh" veut dire "La Joie de Dieu* dedans ton cœur*"

So I'd expect "........ i mo chroí" in Irish Gaelic.

We may have to wait a bit for a native speaker to clarify this.

Hello again Hermeline,
An example of common usage in Irish :

le solas mo chroí = the light (of) my heart


----------



## Hermeline

L'irlandais said:


> Salut Hermeline,
> Welcome to the forums.
> I only speak a little Irish Gaelic (Gaeilge), and no Scottish Gaelic (Gàidhlig) at all, so I cannot be much help to you.
> However I do wonder if petit1 is a native Scottish speaker ;  since the word *ann *_(adv)_ means _there_ (in Irish at any rate), unsure where it fits in your sentence.



Hi, 
Thanks for your message. 
As I am looking for Scottish Gaelic so I will probably wait until I have confirmation for "Light/Brightness *in* my heart". 
I think I found a few days ago "ann" for "in" in Scottish Gaelic, so I need this to be confirmed. 
Hermeline


----------



## petit1

The English Scottish gaelic dictionaries give "ann".
http://www.dicts.info/dictionary.php?l1=English&l2=Scottish_Gaelic&word=in&Search=Rechercher


----------



## L'irlandais

Is fhasa comhairle thoirt na comhairle ghabhail.


----------



## Hermeline

petit1 said:


> The English Scottish gaelic dictionaries give "ann".
> http://www.dicts.info/dictionary.php?l1=English&l2=Scottish_Gaelic&word=in&Search=Rechercher



Thanks, it confirms that I have to use "ann". 
Hermeline


----------



## L'irlandais

Hello again,
On reflection, I think you are both correct with "*ann*".  

However, do be aware that the linked dictionary entry simply confirms that *Gàidhlig *is subject to* eclipses *just as in Gaeilge.


> In the Irish version of in = i becomes in before vowels, combines with an to form sa before consonants and san before vowels ; combines with na to form 'sna
> Source : My trusty Oxford (pocket) Irish dictionary.


The Scottish Gaelic equivalents are listed (in that linked on-line dictionary) as follows :
in* ann an*; *ann am*;* anns*

Well, I admire your confidence more than your abstraction of grammar from the debate.


----------

